# Fixing the Gap Under a Farm Gate



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey guys, it's been a little while, hope you all had a good thanksgiving. We recently had our entire property fenced and today we had a stray dog crawl under the gap at the bottom of the gate across our driveway. Now thankfully we are not yet free ranging our chickens, but we are planning on it, so this really opened our eyes to the fact that dogs and definitely a coyote could get in our property easily. There is about a seven inch gap under the gate at the edge where the drainage is and the trouble is because the driveway is pitched we really can't lower the gate or it will graze the bottom. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Add fencing to the bottom.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I put cinder blocks under mine.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Railroad tie piece or hotwire.

Edit to add...I read your question a little more closely. I missed it was over the driveway the first time. I am thinking maybe large-ish rocks at the low end? It should allow for drainage but fill the gap. Hotwire should still work too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the problem just at one end of the gate where the drainage swale is or is there a gap under the entire length of the gate that crosses your driveway?

Can you just dump a load of stones to fill the location but still allow water to flow through?

Maybe a photo would help.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Is the problem just at one end of the gate where the drainage swale is or is there a gap under the entire length of the gate that crosses your driveway?
> 
> Can you just dump a load of stones to fill the location but still allow water to flow through?
> 
> Maybe a photo would help.


Yes the problem is just at the drainage, I guess if the stones were large enough that could work. The other thing I was thinking is maybe we could install a drainage pipe at that spot and then cover it so the gap would be filled. I don't know if that would work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

7 inches is a lot to fill in. Do you drive over this area? Anything you do, you want to be sure you don't mess up the drainage.


----------

